# Have you ever felt an earthquake?



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm curious.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I’d say 20 to 40, which, of course, includes many aftershocks. I was in Istanbul, Turkey in the late ‘90s during a large earthquake. It was first reported as an 8.8, then later downgraded to 8.2, if I recall correctly. I heard 80,000 dead in the first report, then those numbers got tweaked. I don’t know what the real casualty figures are. I doubt that anyone knows.

Governments manipulate truth to meet their own needs. That is just reality.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I did feel a small earthquake, 2.6, it was a very surreal moment. I was sitting on my bed, & heard what sounded like a loud crash, I thought someone had hit the house with a vehicle, or something. Then I saw, what I can describe, as a sound wave, coming through the room, because the mirror, & other items, shook as the vibration traveled across the house. So I jumped up, & ran to the front door, expecting to see a car crash, but nothing. :crazy: The news later confirmed, it was a small magnitude earthquake. I can't imagine how devastating a large earthquake, would be, scary.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I've felt a small one (don't know the exact magnitude) a few years ago. My experience was very similar to Mmmm's, I actually just thought it was a loud crash at first. However, the news confirmed it was actually an earthquake.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I live in a country with many earthquakes, it's a common thing. When I was 9 a big, violent one happened that traumatised me quite a lot (many people died, destroyed buildings, etc 9 year olds shouldnt watch that shit on TV) , took me many years to stop completely panicking whenever it happened again. If it happens as I sleep I still react very fast and anxiously, but otherwise I'm calmer and can understand if it's a big or small one.


----------



## RainyMornings (Jul 24, 2018)

yes.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I live in Hokkaido, Japan, so dozens in the last week, starting with a magnitude 6.7 that was centered 60 km from here and aftershocks every day since. When I lived in Japan previously I experienced at least 7 earthquakes of magnitude 7 or greater. The first quake I was in was a 6.4 in Alaska. I stay pretty calm when they hit and recently realized that although my conscious mind is calm, my amygdala goes into play dead mode and I am unable to move my body for the first few seconds of the quake. I live in a modern building designed to withstand large earthquakes and I'm confident that it will. But in nearby Atsuma 40 people died in landslides that were contributed to by the typhoon rains that hit us just 24 hours before the quake. It is sobering to live in such a seismically active region but I also am fascinated by geological phenomena and I love to backcountry ski on active volcanoes. Hokkaido is the perfect place for me. Such is the world I inhabit.

Slippery volcanic soils blamed for deadly landslides during Hokkaido earthquake | Science | AAAS


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, few of them. The earthquakes that I experienced were nothing strange in the area I was currently living in; however, the weirdest thing was my perception of them because I thought that they were stronger, more dangerous, then they actually were. During a stronger one, it took me a few seconds to get up, and it was difficult to walk to the closest doorway. I mistakenly believed that an arch of a doorway is some protection, but it is an old wife tale.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I've never felt one... but i just might be lucky to live in the right time window i guess... I think it's quite unusual to live here for 22 years, and never feel an earthquake... My parents have felt multiple earthquakes however... People have even died here because of earthquakes a long time ago... The most violent one was a M5.6 in 1936. The most severe earthquake was M6.4 in 1692 in Belgium!!! Belgium is known to have infrequent intraplate earthquakes similar to the New Madrid ones. From time to time, it can get unrestful and you have series of earthquakes (hundreds, thousands) in a pariod of months or years, and than never feel one for decades.










these are a few of the larger ones in history... The 1755-1756 earthquakes are examples of New Madrid-like intraplate earthquakes


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, California is awesome like that. The most interesting time was when I was homeless, sleeping on the ground near the epicenter of an earthquake. I suddenly woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't tell up from down. The whole world felt like it was going topsy-turvy. I was on the edge of town in a small wooded area, so there were few lights or anything I could use to orient myself. I had no idea what was going on; I'd never felt an earthquake that strongly (I'd never been that close to one).


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

y-yea...
Everyday I feel an earthquake...
It's a terrible feeling, worse than sadness, jealousy or shame...


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

I read "Have you ever felt LIKE an earthquake" at first 
So one vote does not count because I actually never felt an earthquake.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah, two or three times I've experienced very minor earthquakes.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Yep, a few. I do live in earthquake country! There was one that was quite frightening a little while ago that I still remember very well. I had just gone to bed and then there was a surreal moment where I didn't know what was going on. Was I dizzy? When I realized I rushed to a doorway, but the shaking felt so violent and went on for several seconds. Those were a terrifying few moments, not knowing how long it would last or how strong it would be!! I've also felt several smaller ones, usually they were farther away at their worst.


----------



## Mirai (Sep 13, 2018)

Oh yeah definitely! I thought it was a demon messing with me and shaking the bed! But it turned to be an earthquake XD


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Yes, in an area that doesn't normally receive them.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Nope. Apparently there were some 4.5 ones in northern Illinois that I just slept through it.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I live in California, so yeah.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I have. I had fun.


----------

